# flounder pics



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

*24"*


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice. Welcome to the forum. Very Nice first post. 

Starting out with a Bang, too. Congrats.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome! nice lookin' flattie you got there!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a good one.....Welcome to the forum.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice one.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

<UL><LI><DIV align=center>







good eatin</DIV></LI>[/list]


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Need you say more! Very nice Flatties you got there! Lots a meat to be had for dinner.

:clap:clap:clap:clap

How'd the weather hold up for you?


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice flat fish:takephoto


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice mess of flounder.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mess a flats....welcome to the insanity.....!!!


----------

